# need a release form!!!



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Try to google "horse liability release form" and see what comes up. You can probably find some release forms online as a starting point. Local barns are sure to have their own forms that you can model your own after.

Remember, a release form does not completely remove you from liability. Even with a signed form, you can still be sued. The form may make it more difficult for them to win, but not impossible. Personal injury lawyers work on a percentage of the take, defense lawyers get paid by the hour (win or lose).

Also know that very often legal forms and advice are worth exactly what you pay for them. Keep that in mind when getting free forms from the web. 

Liability insurance to specifically cover the activity is a must. Seems expensive, but worth every penny if (heaven forbid) someone gets hurt.

Finally, consider forming a corporation to add another layer of liability protection. Doing something like this without a corporate umbrella puts you and your home/possessions at direct risk. You can usually get very low cost legal advice for starting a corporation in your state which will give you an idea what protections incorporation may offer.

(I am not a lawyer nor do I play one on TV - this is not legal advice, only opinion)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

How's this?

I______[parent's name]_______understand the inherent risks associated with horses.I give permisson for myself or ____[child's name]___ to ride, groom, train, ride and otherwise be around at ____[your address]____ or any other location associated in any undertaking with horses/ponies with ___[your name]__ or other agents and with full understanding of these risks, including trailering horses to another location and trail riding in any chosen location. I give permisson for myself and/or child to be instructed by __[your name]___, family or agent and to ride.I agree to hold harmless __[your name]__, [him/her] family or any other agents should anything happen. In other words: if you get hurt, you take full responsibility and and have been warned beforehand! Although our horses are sweet, horses are big and can be unpredictable. You also agree to take responsibility for remembering to wear the helmet provided. You also understand boots are strongly reccommended and that should you wish to purchase further protection, there is a type of _Equestrian Body Armor _available locally to buy or on the internet should you wish extra protection for you an/or your child.
This contract will serve for ALL our endeavors together. I also have noted the __[your state]__ statutes sign hanging in the barn ( [your state] equine laws).
Signature _______________
date______________
First and last name______________________
Mailing address_________________
Phone #________________
emergency #___________________
Birthday____________________

This is what we use for OUR release


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Great advice TAZ. Especially if you have an operation that would benefit from incorporating. Check those insurance coverages and make sure you are not risking your assets by trying to save a few bucks here and there.
Your liability and hold harmless agreement should always include that visitors and guests are aware of the inherent dangers associated with equine, leisure and farm related activities. Spell it out.....These dangers can include accidents, injuries and even death resulting from these activities, even in cases of negligence. It should not be limited to just riding. We require any minor entering the farm designated "animal areas and barn" to wear an ASTM/SEI approved helmet, appropriate footwear and clothing. Minors must be accompanied by a parent/legal guardian at all times. Visiting adults are required to wear helmets when riding and appropriate footwear also. A clause should also be included that the property owner is not responsible for loss, theft or damages to any personal property. They should accept full and complete responsibility for their persons, minors and guests, personal property, equipment, vehicles and trailers. They accept responsibility to be educated and knowledgeable regarding appropriate and acceptable behavior while around farm and domestic animals. We also require all riders show proof of a valid riding insurance policy which is easy to obtain over here.
Our barn is an "adults only" Boarding facility. It is a nice market niche for us. We did have several "teens" before deciding to opt for the adults only situation. We do occasionally have kids come for a pre-arranged visit. I find it quite unnerving to see how visiting parents allow their children to behave around animals and new environments in general.
There are moments I just have to grit my teeth.
Each owner needs to manage their operation and facility with a keen eye to risk management which is required in this day and age.
Be sure you have your attorney go over any form you come up with to make sure you are protected.


----------

